# Merida 26'' nach "Art des Hauses"



## kc85 (7. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem wir in der letzten Saison viel Spaß auf den abgespeckten 20'' und 24'' hatten, steht für die nächste Saison ein neues Projekt an.

Beide Mädels sind ordentlich gewachsen. Ergo gibt's für die Große ein 26er und die Kleine erbt endlich das 24er, auf das sie übrigens schon lange scharf ist.

Die Kids haben mittlerweile Spaß und Geschmack an leichten Rädern gefunden. Das Ziel für das 26er war schnell formuliert: Leichter als das 24er (kurz: unter 9kg) bei gesundem Budget und ausreichender Alltagstauglichkeit.

Nachdem ich ewig diversen gebrauchten leichten Rahmen hinterhergehechelt bin und mir jedesmal irgend jemand den vor der Nase wegschnappte (oder das Ding war teurer Edelschrott), kam mir zufällig bei eBay ein günstiger nagelneuer 2012er Merida-Rahmen vor die Nase. Leider kein Leichtgewicht, aber das Kind war von der Optik (Korrektur: Es war wohl eher der Name, siehe weiter unten.) begeistert. Was soll's - das Ding wechselte den Besitzer.

Finale Gewichtstabelle:







Ich habe jeweils mal die gewogenen Werte (linke Spalte) den jeweiligen Herstellerangaben gegenübergestellt (soweit verfügbar).

Einziger echter Ausreißer sind die Rocket Rons, die jeweils satte 25g zu "fett" sind.

Ich bin zuversichtlich, daß wir dann bei ca. 8,8kg landen.

Das ganze soll kein Bike für heftiges Gelände werden, sondern ein Allrounder hauptsächlich für Touren in maximal leichterem Gelände und die Stadt. Deswegen bleibt's auch weiter bei einer Starrgabel. Und das Kind will weiter mit Felgenbremsen fahren. Das machte die Entscheidung für den Rahmen, der keine Sattelaufnahme hat, auch leichter.

Morgen werde ich ein paar Bilder machen und mit dem Aufbau beginnen. Für Tipps und Kritik bin ich, wie immer, gerne zu haben.

kc85


----------



## MS1980 (7. Februar 2017)

Hört sich interessant an. Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruhrreiter (8. Februar 2017)

kc85 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> nachdem wir in der letzten Saison viel Spaß auf den abgespeckten 20'' und 24'' hatten, steht für die nächste Saison ein neues Projekt an.
> 
> ...


----------



## kc85 (8. Februar 2017)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Rahmen. Der hat übrigens 14,5'':






Die Sattelklemme werde ich wohl noch austauschen und auch die Zugführung am Unterrohr fällt noch weg.

Gestern habe ich auch noch herausgefunden, warum meine Tochter unbedingt den Rahmen haben wollte. Papa denkt bei "Merida" natürlich an ein Fahrrad  (Was auch sonst?).

Mein Kind denkt erst mal hieran :






Cool, ein Bike mit dem Namen einer ihrer Lieblings-Disney-Figuren . Da muss man erst mal drauf kommen. Na, immerhin waren wir am Ende beide zufrieden .

kc85


----------



## Ghosters (8. Februar 2017)

so ist das wenn 2 das gleich denken, Hauptsache sie ist damit glücklich und du auch.


----------



## ruhrreiter (8. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

das Projekt klingt gut.

Zwei Anmerkungen zu den Punkte die du wahrscheinlich nicht verändern willst.

Beim Rahmen verschenkst du ca 400 Gramm zu einem leichten Rahmen, wenn du dass Fass noch einmal aufmachen willst empfehle ich die die Rahmen von Koba aus der Schweiz, ich habe mal einen über den Polnischen Importeur erworben 1370 gram.

Ich habe meine Tochter auch lange mit Felgenbremsen fahren lassen, Umstellung auf Scheibe war völlig Problemlos. Scheiben sind von der Funktion sehr víel besser, insbesondere erfordern die Bremsen geringe Kräfte beim Bremsen.

Ansonsten

Bei Kindern kann ich Tubeless voll empfehlen. Spart Gewicht verbessert das Fahrverhalten. Auf Grund der geringen Belastung durch die Kinder sind die Schwalbe super dicht und nicht Pannenanfällig, meine Tochter ist ein Jahr ohne Platten gefahren, dabei habe ich  noch nicht einmal die Milch gewechselt.


----------



## kc85 (8. Februar 2017)

Der Rahmen ist gesetzt, auch weil ich einen engen Kostenrahmen habe. Und da das angepeilte Gesamtgewicht nicht in Gefahr ist ...

Das beim Rahmen gesparte Geld ist eh schon in das eine oder andere Teil gewandert, dass ich sonst nicht hätte kaufen können. Am Ende nimmt sich das wohl nicht viel.

Ich hätte tendenziell ja auch eher Scheibenbremsen verbaut. Allerdings haben wir schon genug im Radständer (Benutzungszwang) an der Schule oder sonstwo fies vergewaltigte Disk-Bremsen gesehen (auch an 2 Rädern ihrer Freundinnen), dass meine Tochter schlicht keine haben will. Mit einer schleifenden V-Brake kommt sie im Notfall selber klar.

Über tubeless denken wir später vielleicht nach. Erst mal gibts Schläuche, die lagen eh noch rum.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (9. Februar 2017)

Nachdem ich gestern gefühlt ewig mit dem Konus des Steuersatzes zugebracht habe (der Konussitz der Gabel war "etwas" übermaßig ausgefallen), ging es heute wieder flotter voran:

Ich hab die Räder eingespeicht, mit fleißiger Hilfe meiner 6-Jährigen, und die Zugführung vom Rahmen entfernt (7g gespart ).

Außerdem ist auch noch das RaceTi-Kettenblatt aus UK eingetrudelt. Das bringt als 30T auch nur erfreuliche 35g auf die Waage. Kalkuliert hatte ich, mangels Herstellerangabe, mit 50g. Die Gewichtstabelle habe ich gleich mal angepasst.

Es geht in die richtige Richtung.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (11. Februar 2017)

Ein paar Baustellen gibt es noch, die mich aktuell beschäftigen:

1. Die Sattelklemme macht mich so gar nicht glücklich. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag? Momentan tendiere ich zu einer weißen Klemme ohne Hebel.

2. Die andere Baustelle ist die Kurbel. Kennt jemand eine Quelle für rote Kettenblattschrauben mit 11mm bis 12mm Gewindelänge (M8x0,75mm)? Ich finde nur welche in 10mm oder dann 13mm Länge. Und wie tief sollte die Schraube mindestens ins Kettenblatt reichen? Die Kurbel hat 4mm, das Race-Ti-Kettenblatt ein 8mm tiefes M8x0,75-Gewinde. Wie weit soll die Schraube da mindestens rein? Ich will die Schrauben gleich so kaufen, dass es längentechnisch auch noch reicht, wenn vorne u.U. noch ein Bashguard/Rockring dazu kommt.

Für Tipps wäre ich dankbar.

kc85


----------



## reijada (12. Februar 2017)

Das Kettenblatt fährt meine Tochter auch. 
Nimm doch die 13mm Schrauben
Wenn die innen minimal rausstehen...interessiert doch nicht wirklich.


----------



## kc85 (14. Februar 2017)

So, wieder etwas vorangekommen. Leider habe ich aktuell nur wenig Zeit:

Immerhin ist das Hinterrad schon mal fertig zentriert, vorne muss ich morgen ran. Dann gibts auch mal ein Bild davon.

Das Neco-Innenlager ist da und montiert. Die klobige Sattelklemme ist entsorgt und schlanker Ersatz ist unterwegs. Auch bei den Kettenblattschrauben bin ich nun endlich weiter. An der Kurbel gibt es erst mal Allerweltsschrauben, eventuell kommen da später auch noch welche in rot hin.

Jetzt heißt es, auf die Kurbel warten: Die ist wohl heute endlich mit Kürzen dran und wird anschließend in schwarz gepulvert.

Die Gewichtstabelle habe ich entsprechend angepasst. Es sieht alles recht erfreulich aus.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (19. Februar 2017)

Heute war endlich mal Zeit für eine erste Steckprobe samt Sitztest:






Sitzhöhe passt - Gott sei dank, weiter rein geht die Sattelstütze auch nicht. Auf Carbon sägen habe ich nämlich keine Lust. Vorbau muss richtig rum und das Kind wünscht sich ein oder 2 Spacer drunter.

Jetzt müssen wir noch auf die letzten paar Teile warten, dann können wir endlich fertig aufbauen. Die Große ist schon ganz eckig auf ihr neues Rad.

Grundsätzlich hätte ihr jetzt auch schon ein 16''-Rahmen gepasst. Kann ja vorher keiner ahnen, dass die Kinder solche Wachstumsschübe hinlegen. Allerdings wächst die kleine noch einen Zacken schneller als die Große. Ich fürchte, die ist schon in anderhalb Jahren groß genug für diesen Rahmen. Dann passt es ja auch wieder.

kc85


----------



## mitch13 (20. Februar 2017)

das schaut doch bis jetzt super aus.
ist immer von vorteil, wenn noch ein jüngeres geschwisterkind nachkommt.
da kann man bei manchen(teuren) teilen ganz anders argumentieren 

grüße, mitch


----------



## reijada (20. Februar 2017)

Hi,
Wie groß ist den deine Tochter. 
Ich hab meine (125cm) gestern mal auf den Rahmen samt Laufräden gesetzt.
Ohne Sattel passt es schon...
Also die 1,30 muss definitiv überschritten werden. 
Carbon kannst du übrigens bedenkenlos Kürzen. 
Da passiert gar nichts. 
Eisensäge mit einem recht fein gezähntem Blatt und ohne viel Druck sägen. 
Die Schnittstelle danach mit Lack oder Epoxi versiegeln.
Allerdings ist ein Mundschutz sinnvoll.


----------



## kc85 (20. Februar 2017)

Das mit dem Carbon sägen würde ich schon hinbekommen. Aber wenn ich mir die Arbeit sparen kann ... 

Die Große ist nach aktueller Messung bei 1,36m angekommen. Das ging plötzlich gaaanz fix. Kriegt wohl zu gutes Futter. 

Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem Projekt ganz zufrieden. Ist, Stand heute, ein schickes Laufrad geworden.  Wenn nur endlich mal die fehlenden Teile eintrudeln würden. 

kc85


----------



## kc85 (22. Februar 2017)

Endlich ist die Kurbel gekürzt und gerade auf dem Weg zum Pulvern. Gesehen hab ich sie noch nicht. Ich hoffe, mein Bruder schickt mir ein paar Fotos.

Fehlt nur noch noch die blöde Satteklemme.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (8. März 2017)

So richtig geht`s gerade nicht vorwärts, die Kurbel liegt noch beim Pulverbeschichter. Immerhin, die Sattelklemme ist eingetrudelt.

Aber so blieb Zeit, einen kleinen Planungs-Fauxpas meinerseits auszubügeln. Im Bemühen, Geld zu sparen, fiel die Entscheidung, eine alte Truvativ-4-Kant-Kurbel zu verwenden und entsprechend zu kürzen. Gesagt, getan.

Was ich nicht bedacht hatte, war, dass der Rahmen natürlich kein 68er sondern ein 73er Tretlagergehäuse hat. Das ging mir erst auf, als ich das neue 68er Neco-Innenlager montiert habe. Shit. 

Und schon hatte ich ein schönes Beschaffungsproblem.

Woher also ein halbwegs preiswertes, passendes und auch noch relativ leichtes Innenlager bekommen? In neu und passend (und bezahlbar) gibts immerhin das BB-UN55. Aber leicht ist das ja nicht gerade. Und alles andere ist schlicht nicht im geplanten Preisrahmen relisierbar. 

Zum Glück ist mir gestern dann ein gut erhaltenes und noch dazu recht günstiges XTR-Innenlager in genau der passenden Ausführung unter die Finger gekommen. Schwein gehabt. Das spart vielleicht sogar noch ein paar Gramm im Vergleich zum Neco.

Das Gesamtgewicht für das Projekt pegelt sich langsam bei etwas unter 8,8kg ein. Damit bin ich ganz zufrieden.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (15. März 2017)

Heute sind endlich die Kurbel(n) und fast zeitgleich das XTR Innenlager (aus Dänemark) eingetrudelt.

Ich hoffe, morgen kann ich das Rad endlich komplettieren. Wird auch Zeit, am Wochenende ist Geburtstag und da soll alles fertig sein.

Die letzte Überschlagsrechnung lässt als Gewicht 8,75kg erwarten. Damit kann ich gut leben. Wenn ich die letzten Teile auf der Waage hatte, aktualisiere ich die Tabelle im ersten Posting noch mal, ein paar Änderungen haben sich über die Zeit ja noch ergeben.

Wenn ich das Resultat mit einem entsprechenden Pyro Twentysix Medium oder X13 vergleiche, stehe ich bei Gewicht und Kosten ganz gut da.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (19. März 2017)

Ich habe vorerst fertig (musste eine Nachtschicht einschieben): 






Wenn ich alle fein säuberlich nachgewogenen Einzelteile aufaddiere komme ich auf 8757g (plus ein paar Gramm Fett, Gewichtstabelle im ersten Posting ist entsprechend überarbeitet). Also knappe 8,8kg. Das ganze natürlich inkl. Pedale, Klingel, Flaschenhalter und Tacho (letzterer noch nicht am Rad, den gibts heute zum Geburtag obendrauf).

Montag müsste meine Zugwaage ankommen, dann hänge ich das Teil mal da ran.

Insgesamt ist alles so, wie es sein sollte. Nur beim Spacertürmchen wird sich noch was ändern. Der ist erst mal noch provisorisch, weil wir noch an der Lenkerposition rumprobieren werden. Und das flache Oberteil vom Steuersatz soll einem konischen weichen, das ist aber momentan nich aufzutreiben.

Die 1x10-XT schaltet schön weich. Die Avid beißt gut zu. Kurbellänge sieht brauchbar aus. Das Kind ist begeistert. Ich auch.

Wenn dann alles passt, kommen für den City-Einsatz wahlweise noch Stecklampen und ein paar Speichenreflektoren dran.

kc85


----------



## cbert80 (19. März 2017)

https://www.real.de/product/3112103...381861910460&gclid=CLzbwrC84tICFYEy0wod-cgPwQ
Sowas würde noch ne Schraube einsparen


----------



## kc85 (19. März 2017)

Ja, hab ich letztens auch schon gesehen. Wenn ich mal wieder im Real bin, nehme ich eines mit und gucke, ob es dran passt.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (25. März 2017)

Heute scheint die Sonne, also haben wir noch mal Hand angelegt und etwas mit der Lenkerhöhe rumgespielt und die Bremsgriffe noch etwas verstellt. Auch der Funk-Tacho von Sigma fand sein Plätzchen und funktioniert zuverlässig (da hatte ich vorher so meine Bedenken). Ohne Kabel ist aber schon irgendwie schöner.

Aktuell wird noch gegrübelt, ob ein Ständer ans Rad kommt. Erst mal gehts aber auch so:






Was ich ganz vergessen hatte: Den Rahmen hatte ich ja sehr günstig bekommen, obwohl nagelneu. Während des Aufbaus habe ich dann auch rausgefunden wieso. Am Unterrohr auf der Unterseite war vom Shop ein schöner großer Aufkleber (siehe Bild in Posting #4) mit irgend welchen Lagerdaten aufgeklebt worden. Der kam dann irgendwann ab und darunter fand sich der Grund des Schnäppchenpreises - auf ca. 3x3cm fehlte das Dekor (der rote Streifen unter dem Merida Schriftzug), allerdings war überall fein säuberlich Klarlack drüber (wenn man genau hinguckt sieht man einen Teil der Macke auf dem Bild in Posting #12 unterm A).

Das sah natürlich grützig aus. Nach etwas Gemecker  und kurzer Denkpause  habe ich dann einfach einen Aufkleber entworfen und von der Werbemittelfirma meines Vertrauens plotten lassen. Damit wurde die Macke dann ohne großen Aufwand behoben. 






Nach den "Einstellfahrten" ging es dann heute noch an die neue Hängewaage. Auf Empfehlung von MrHyde (und weil ich noch einen passenden Gutschein rumliegen hatte) habe ich mich für die TARA PS 7600 von Burg-Wächter entschieden. Die scheint erfreulicherweise wirklich recht genau zu sein, wie ein paar Testwägungen ergaben.

Also dann, Stunde der Wahrheit:






Puh. Nur 23g weg vom errechneten Wert. Da kann man nicht meckern. 

Ich hoffe, das Wetter bleibt so, morgen wird die erste Tour gefahren.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (2. April 2017)

Heute endlich die erste echte Tour (inkl. Kiesgrubentrails und diversen wechselnden Untergründen) über insgesamt 35km. Der Hobel läuft absolut problemlos und bisher hat die gewählte Übersetzungsvariante für alle Späße gereicht.

Die kleine Schwester auf dem übernommenen 24er immer dicht dahinter. Wir sind heute einen klar höheren Schnitt gefahren, als noch mit dem 20er im Schlepptau. Hätte ich so deutlich gar nicht erwartet.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (26. August 2017)

Im Urlaub war endlich mal Zeit, das neue Rad längere Zeit artgerecht zu bewegen. Es ging einige Tage entlang der Elbe und durch das Elbsandsteingebirge. Die längste Tour 52km am Stück. Fazit: Läuft prima. Die kleine Schwester auf ihrem abgespeckten 24er Haibike hatte ebenfalls keine Probleme mit den Strecken und deren Länge.

Nun brauchen nur die Eltern auch mal was leichtes unterm Hintern (man will ja mithalten können  ), damit die zwei alten Spezi Hardrocks (eines noch aus CroMo) endlich mal in Rente können. Bei der Gelegenheit wurden gleich mal 2 Rahmen in Heidenau zum Pulverbeschichten hinterlegt.

Und so wie die jüngere wächst, muss ich wohl zeitnah auch noch ein weiteres 26er auf die Räder stellen.

kc85


----------



## hawkes (9. Oktober 2017)

Spannender Faden doch ohne Bilder leider wertlos


----------



## kc85 (10. Oktober 2017)

Das lag an Arcor/Vodafone, die sämtliche Fotoalben geändert und alle Links unbrauchbar gemacht haben. Ich musste die Bilder erst mal woanders hinschaufeln.

Sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren.

kc85


----------



## kc85 (27. Januar 2018)

Nachdem ich erst recht spät vom Rückruf von SRAM für die Avid SD7-Bremse erfahren hatte (durch Zufall hier im Forum, der verkaufende Onlinehändler hat mich natürlich lieber nicht angeschrieben), habe ich letztens die am Rad verbaute Bremse gecheckt und auch unsere SD7 war davon betroffen. Die beiden Niete der Zuggegenhalter waren auch schon ganz schön ausgeleiert, besonders der der Vorderbremse, wobei die Bremse erst gute 300km drauf hatte. Der Rückruf scheint also absolut berechtigt.

Ich habe dann letzte Woche die nackten Bremsarme der SD7 eingeschickt. Alle sonstigen Teile habe ich auf Anweisung des Händlers demontiert und behalten. Heute kamen dann erfreulichereise zwei komplett neue Avid SD7 an. So hat man auch gleich Ersatzbeläge am Start. 

Die neuen Ersatzbremsen sind in meinem Fall auch gleich welche, die nicht selber vom Rückruf betroffen sind. Das hat ja auch nicht bei jedem Austausch gleich hingehauen, wenn man manchen Erfahrungen im Netz trauen kann.

Jetzt muss die neue Bremse nur noch problemlos halten.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (5. August 2018)

Das 26er tut noch immer klaglos Dienst und hat viele schöne Touren hinter sich. Aber das große Kind wächst schneller als mir lieb ist und die kleine Schwester will auch lieber heute als morgen runter vom 24er und das 26er übernehmen (plus eine Federgabel). 

Ergo muss was neues her. Da das Merida gut passt und keine Schwächen zeigt, sollte es für die nächste Evolutionsstufe am liebsten wieder ein Merida-Rahmen, diesmal als 27,5er, werden (Die Vorliebe für Merida liegt wohl immer noch am Disney-Film). 

Die Wahl fiel, nach einigem hin und her, auf einen gerade günstig zu habenden 2015er Big.Seven-Rahmen in 17'' als Basis. Und diesmal will das Kind natürlich 1x11, Scheibenbremsen und sowieso eine Federgabel ... Haben Mama und Papa an den neuen Rädern schließlich auch alles dran. Und leicht soll es logischerweise auch noch werden. 

Mal sehen, was wir aus der Sache machen ... 

kc85


----------



## kc85 (19. Oktober 2019)

Das 26er ist nun auch Geschichte, die Jüngste will möglichst schnell auf ein blaues Rad umsteigen, unbedingt. 

Abschiedsfoto:







Das Merida ging also für gutes Geld gestern nach Wiesbaden und hat einen sehr netten neuen Besitzer gefunden. Da sage noch einer, individuelle Aufbauten abseits der üblichen Marken rechnen sich nicht. Der Großteil des Budgets fürs neue Rad ist schon mal zusammen. Gleich mal Teile bestellen. 

Ab nächster Saison rollen dann beide Mädels auf 27,5ern.

kc85


----------

